# Help! Mum pecking chick!



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi everyone, we have recently had 8 little chickies hatch.. Everything is going well bar mumma pecking one chick - it's always the same one.. Has anyone else had this happen or know why it does? She hasn't done any damage physically at this stage but I'm worried she may if she continues to peck him/her! She/he is only like 3 days old! She kind of squarks and pecks At him/her at the same time! Please help, I'm a bit worried ill come out and the little one be injured!


----------



## jessicamerrick (Jan 6, 2013)

jasmin said:


> Hi everyone, we have recently had 8 little chickies hatch.. Everything is going well bar mumma pecking one chick - it's always the same one.. Has anyone else had this happen or know why it does? She hasn't done any damage physically at this stage but I'm worried she may if she continues to peck him/her! She/he is only like 3 days old! She kind of squarks and pecks At him/her at the same time! Please help, I'm a bit worried ill come out and the little one be injured!


Holy Moley! I don't know the answer but that chick is too precious!!!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

If you haven't noticed anything wrong with the chick, then separate it from the momma. Keep it with you, and you raise it yourself, and when it gets big enough to be in the pen with the others, it will be fine. Maybe take it and another one, so it won't be lonely. You can do it, it's not that hard, and it's a BLAST having them look at you as Momma!!


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

Trouble is I am about to go away on our honeymoon and I don't know how my grandparents feel about having chicks in their house! They will be looking after the others.. Will it stop? Is there something wrong with the chick and the mum thinks its evil?! She really doesn't do it to any of the others and its the sweetest little chick!


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

Ps does anyone know what color this chick will end up being? I havent seen one this color before?!


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

Please help!! Really worried about how to fix this!! Thank u in advance!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

hi buy rooster booster peck no more, you put it on the chicks back and when she pecks she will get one whiff of the stuff and stop pecking. this worked wonderfully for me and it won't hurt the chick. you can find it usually at the feed store. now my chicks aren't getting pecked any longer and i even stopped using it! its so nasty to the one that's pecking she will out right stop pecking! it really worked for me! first time! give it a try. its purple, made to stop pecking for a wound ect.. i couldn't believe how good it worked!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

realsis said:


> hi buy rooster booster peck no more, you put it on the chicks back and when she pecks she will get one whiff of the stuff and stop pecking. this worked wonderfully for me and it won't hurt the chick. you can find it usually at the feed store. now my chicks aren't getting pecked any longer and i even stopped using it! its so nasty to the one that's pecking she will out right stop pecking! it really worked for me! first time! give it a try. its purple, made to stop pecking for a wound ect.. i couldn't believe how good it worked!


never heard of "rooster booster"
we have bluekote but it doesn't smell bad once it dries.

piglett


----------



## Queenie (May 13, 2013)

Smear a little hot sauce on the chick. That worked for me. I didn't know chickens could smell. But they don't care for the taste of hot sauce. Talk to your Grandparents or see if a friend will take a couple of the chicks and babysit. Just some thoughts.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

That has got to be the cutiest puffball I have ever seen! I am thinking she senses something wrong with him. I agree with Fuzziebutt, separate it with another and take care of it yourself. They will be happy together and then reintroduce later once it gets bigger. We have done that before as well, just to warn you though, you will get attached!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

jasmin said:


> Please help!! Really worried about how to fix this!! Thank u in advance!


This is perfectly normal. This chick is somehow needing a bit more correction than the other babies...I've had plenty of broodies over the years and they all peck their chicks to establish feeding and socializing skills and they do it with a peck. How else in the world are they to correct their young...get out a little paddle and give them a swat? 

If she hasn't killed him yet, she isn't going to and nor is it likely she will do any bad injury to the little fart...it's probably just her problem child..we all have 'em.


----------

